# Moving back to Sonora



## Swiftzeus (Jul 25, 2012)

My wife an I lived in Hermosillo Son. for 10 years. We moved back to the USA in 2004. We have the opportunity to move back to Mexico to live in Kino Bay. I am looking to contact anyone that might be living in this area.


----------

